# What to do with Sertraline? (5 weeks now)



## Fromhollandwithlove (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Right now I'v been taking Sertraline for over 5 weeks. First 3 weeks 50mg and now 2 weeks 100mg.

When I was taking the 50mg I had 2 days around the 2.5 week mark where I felt connected to my emotions and I just felt good! I thought I made it, but it only lasted 2 days sadly.. I went to my psychiatrist and he upped my dose to 100mg.. Still feeling increased anxiety, depression and feeling more zoned-out (dp feels worse).

Should I stick it out and wait longer? I'm so scared and dissapointed every day to not feel any difference at all (specially because I had those wonderful 2 days!!).. I feel okay in the morning, but when I take the 100mg I just feel like shit again which lasts till nighttime..

--

Btw I'm also using 25mg Seroquel for sleep (I'm really happy with this medication) and sadly I'm still using very low doses of Lorazepam throughout the day because the anxiety from the Zoloft is just way to much..


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

well it says here
https://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Treatment/Mental-Health-Medications/sertraline-(Zoloft)

that you should start seeing improvement after 6-8 weeks of taking it

hope that helps


----------



## SMP (Aug 14, 2018)

I would say you have to wait the 6 weeks but if the meds are making you feel to dulled out then try something new. This happened to my son. He felt far too removed.


----------

